# What shotgun are you using?



## MuXi115 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm preparing to buy a 20ga O/U for upland bird hunting. It will be my first O/U and I'm curious what others use and recommend. 

Budget of no more than $2,000. Initial thoughts were a Beretta Silver Pigeon or a gently used Red Label but am wide open to suggestions. I'm sure there are great guns I should be looking at. 

Hit me with your knowledge and experiences!


----------



## B Man (Feb 4, 2014)

Franchi Instinct SL gets my vote for pure field use.  Not an eye sore, or too pretty to lay in the weeds.  Also light enough to carry all day long which I like most about it for my quail hunting gun.


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks B Man. Hadn't looked at Franchi so I'll do that. Great looking Weim too!


----------



## gsppurist (Feb 4, 2014)

I looked hard an the Franchi SL.  I have several friends that shoot professionally and they all use Beretta and strongly encouraged me to get one.  I finally broke down...still paying it off my credit card though.


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 4, 2014)

What made you decide to buy the Beretta over the SL? Was there something you didn't like about the Franchi or something you really liked about the Beretta?


----------



## B Man (Feb 5, 2014)

The CZ guns seem to be getting great reviews also if you haven't looked at them.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Feb 5, 2014)

I carry a weatherby Orion(skb made) 20 gauge, but if $2k was my budget it would have been a beretta 686 silver pigeon 1.


----------



## shotgun (Feb 5, 2014)

The Ruger Red Label is a nice gun but it is heavy. I like my Franchi  which is light and a great gun.


----------



## gsppurist (Feb 5, 2014)

MuXi115 said:


> What made you decide to buy the Beretta over the SL? Was there something you didn't like about the Franchi or something you really liked about the Beretta?




One was the quality of the gun for Volume shooting that Franchi still hasn't quite shown themselves worthy.

Also was the weight.  I like the idea of an ultralight in theory but I couldn't switch well between my Beretta Xtrema2 and my Wife's Franchi 48AL.  I tended to overswing on such a light gun. Since I change shotgons daily depending on the species I hunt, it does matter.  

The Beretta felt comfortable with both me and my wife.

I opted for the Beretta 20 gauge with a KO.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 5, 2014)

I hunted for a long time with a Browning Citori I got on a smoking deal a while back.  Then at a lodge I shot Beretta's on numerous quail hunts and fell in love with the gun.  If your budget is 2G's you won't be disappointed with the Beretta.  I am on my second (son claimed the first) Silver Pigeon.  Bought me/him a 20 ga. and wound up getting myself a 28 ga.

The Beretta has a low profile receiver which for me makes it point naturally.  I like the weight, good balance, etc.  Feels good swinging on doves, and carries like a dream while chasing quail, then is very lively to mount.  Great gun, all around.  Don't get me wrong, the Browning is a great one as well, but in comparison, it feels clunky compared to the Beretta.  Even light 20's and the featherweights don't really compare to the Beretta for me.  Never shot the Franchi, but have a friend that has one and likes it.

If they still do it, you can rent guns at Tom Lowe shooting grounds-they used to have a selection of nice doubles.  Shoot a couple and see what you like.  It's a little far from you in Columbus, up close to the Atlanta airport, but maybe worth the ride before dropping 2 grand.


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks BirdNut. I found the Brownings to feel a little clunky too. Clunky was the exact same word I used. The Beretta really handled nicely for me. 

Tom Lowe is an hour and 20 mins so it's not a bad drive. I didn't know they rented guns so it's worth checking out. Callaway Gardens has a sporting clays course so I may see what all they have to rent too. Much closer.


----------



## gsppurist (Feb 6, 2014)

MuXi115 said:


> Thanks BirdNut. I found the Brownings to feel a little clunky too. Clunky was the exact same word I used. The Beretta really handled nicely for me.
> 
> Tom Lowe is an hour and 20 mins so it's not a bad drive. I didn't know they rented guns so it's worth checking out. Callaway Gardens has a sporting clays course so I may see what all they have to rent too. Much closer.



To my knowledge the Calloway Range was closed down several years ago.  I couldn't find any reference on their website indicating it was reopened but I did find websites that were not associated with Calloway that made it seem that it was open.  I think those websites have not been updated in several years.  

If I am wrong please let me know.

TG


----------



## gsppurist (Feb 6, 2014)

Look into Wagon Wheel Gun club.  They were very helpful and instrumental in my Beretta purchase.  Was even able to take a couple member's shotguns for a spin on the Skeet range to help my decision.  

PS Don't pick up the Beretta SV10.  It is like Crack in your hands.  I did, now it is in my gun Cabinet.


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 6, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> Look into Wagon Wheel Gun club.  They were very helpful and instrumental in my Beretta purchase.  Was even able to take a couple member's shotguns for a spin on the Skeet range to help my decision.
> 
> PS Don't pick up the Beretta SV10.  It is like Crack in your hands.  I did, now it is in my gun Cabinet.



Good info on Calloway. I'll follow up there. 

Ha! Got to love when a gun follows you home.


----------



## B Man (Feb 6, 2014)

Just to help out here is another thread over some of the same guns and opinions not long ago.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=786698&highlight=


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 6, 2014)

I should clarify that my Citori mentioned as feeling clunky vs. a Beretta Silver Pigeon is an old 1980's field model.  I have not handled the newer 725 (?) Citori-the latest generation.

Mine is a great gun in a lot of respects, but its a little like driving a work truck and then jumping into the Beretta sports car.

Now, I did almost buy the same day a 20 ga. English stocked 26" BBL Citori, but they wanted to much for the condition it was in, but it would have been a great field gun.

I like the lightings too, but not as much as my Berettas.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have done a lot of looking, handling, shooting of doubles. I think it is hard to argue the 686 beretta as the best value under $2k. If you are a shopper, you can find like new 686 guns closer to the $1k mark. I passed one up for $850 a few years back and regret it now. I really like my skb weatherby Orion, but still have that "I want it feel" when I hold, point and shoot a 686/687. Can anybody here explain the difference in the 686 and sv10. I feel like there is only one solution to my beretta itch.


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 7, 2014)

B Man - Thanks for the link. Lots of good discussion going on there too. The CZs intrigue me too but no one anywhere around here carries them. 

I had a good talk with Bo Barrow and he couldn't say enough good about the quality and value of the Beretta. He also spoke highly of the Franchi, aside from the fact he didn't have any in stock at the moment. 

Thanks for all the continued input. Going to shoot some over the next couple weekends and make a decision then.


----------



## GLS (Feb 7, 2014)

It’s hard to beat a Beretta.  Here’s my DU banquet gun (20 gauge) that I upgraded with double triggers and wood by Cole Gunsmithing.  It has the same internals as the 686 Onyx and Silver Pigeons.  As far as favorite upland gun, it’s like asking me which one of my kids I love the best.  I hunt several guns, including Ithaca M37’s in 20 and 16 gauge.  I have a lightweight British 16 SXS that does time in the pines as well.  A very good value and well-made quail and woodcock gun is the CZ Bobwhite in 28 gauge.  It’s under $1,000 and weighs 5.3 lbs.  Tomorrow, with rain in the forecast, it'll be my '57 Ithaca M37 16 gauge.


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 9, 2014)

Savage/Valmet 330, 12 GA. Mod/Imp. Cyl.


----------



## Quail man (Feb 9, 2014)

CZ all day for me! I shoot a SxS not a OU but I love the quality,weight, and sleekness of my 20ga Ringneck


----------



## Coach K (Feb 9, 2014)

I like my Citori "Upland Special" in 12g w/ 24in barrels. I have it choked w/ Briley diffusion choke + Briley cylinder.  English straight stock.  "Little Brown".  I did customize it a little since it didn't fit my narrow mug by adding a have inch pad to push the barrel back to the left.   I would like to find the companion 20g one of these days, as well. 

It doesn't feel "clunky" to me & I use it for every species of upland game bird.  Got it back in '95 or '96. (Only gun I ever bought new).


----------



## Woodsong (Feb 10, 2014)

There is already a link to my thread about O/U's.  I have turned into a big beretta fan.  The silver pigeon I bought is a great shooting gun and points extremely well.  I was in the same budget and the 2 main contenders was the Franchi SL and the Beretta SP1...the Beretta won.  
Read up on the Ruger Red Label- both the old style and new style have many reports of problems.  If I am below $1k for a budget I'd be buying a good quality semi-auto as the sub $1k O/U's just seem to have lots of problems.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 10, 2014)

This year I've mostly been shootin my LC Smith Trap Grade 20ga.  It has 26" barrels and choke tight IC/M. On a cheap gauge is measures M/IM, but it has been pure quail death so far.  I can't wait to hunt pheasants with it next year.  My go to gun however is a 686 with 28" barrels and screw in chokes.  I love that gun!  Hopefully, a new CSMC Inverness will be delivered to the house in a month or two. That will also be in 20ga with 28" barrels.


----------



## Team USA (Feb 12, 2014)

About 10 yrs ago I began shooting quail, my Ruger Red Label 20 ga made me a better shot.  As the years have passed, my Browning White Lightening .410 is my gun for quail and dove.  I am nonetheless intrigued by the Silver Pigeon .410.


----------



## OILMAN (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys who shoot a .410- are y'all hunting mostly wild birds or pen raised? How does the .410 perform on wild birds?


----------



## Sam H (Feb 14, 2014)

Beretta Silver pigeon will be hard to beat...To me the best on the market in its price range!...Hands Down!...IMHO


----------



## Team USA (Feb 15, 2014)

Unfortunately, most birds I shoot with my .410 are prereleased in the year and pen raised.  But hitting a wild bird with a .410 is no different than with a 20 ga.  The reality is just have fun with the dogs, friends, and your gun de jour.


----------



## mecicon (Feb 15, 2014)

Form follows function.

If you like it and it feels good to you, you will shoot well with the gun.

How does the drop, cast and balance point fit you?

Where is the weight?


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 16, 2014)

I ended up picking up a Silver Pigeon. It just fit me and pointed more naturally for me than any others I put my hands on.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## rocket (Feb 20, 2014)

I wouldn't trade my 20ga Citori 425 for double what I paid for it.  But in the end fit and feel are most important to the individual shooter.


----------

